# plant help



## richmond20657 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking to add some plants to my 90 gallon tank. I was wondering how they will do with a crushed coral bottom. Also what types should I start with would like to add shrimp later as well .


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about how successful a crushed coral substrate would be with plants. Might work, but I can't say for sure. You'd be best investing in some Jobe's Plant Sticks at your hardware/grocery store (Susankat recommends them), or some root tabs from your local pet store, just to be on the safe side.

For shrimp, they go bonkers for moss. Java and Christmas moss are two I would strongly recommend. Also, anything that grows thick and bushy like camboba (sp?) will be good as well, and some grassy stuff like baby tears (glosso), etc.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would think a crushed coral substarte will drive your ph to 8+ territory, but I have never tried it. You may want to check how shrimp do in a higher ph values if that is the case. Most fish can adjust to your ph, but shrimp don't always do well. At least in my limited knowledge of them anyway.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

coming from saltwater..the crushed coral will drive your ph up into the 8-8.2 range..ahhh finally something i can comment on..lol.if you get shrimp ..acculimate them very slowly..

Rick


----------



## aerospot (Jan 7, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> coming from saltwater..the crushed coral will drive your ph up into the 8-8.2 range..ahhh finally something i can comment on..lol.if you get shrimp ..acculimate them very slowly..
> 
> Rick


Why the need to add shrimp "very slowly"?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

aerospot said:


> Why the need to add shrimp "very slowly"?


Shrimp, like any other aquatic critter, are very sensitive to drastic changes in water such as pH, temperature, even things like hardness, phosphates, etc. (kinda like when we jump into the freezing cold ocean - it'll literally knock the wind right out of you). They need to be acclimated slowly so as to prevent what is called osmotic shock. I'm not quite sure about the nature of osmosis when it comes to aquatic critters, but I do know that they let water pass in and out of their bodies a LOT, and changes in water chemistry can disrupt that exchange and can stun a fish, even outright kill it. But most osmotic shock victims die a slow death.

PetsMart and other places suggest floating the bag with new critters in it in the tank for awhile to equalize the temperature before adding the new inhabitants, but that's only a fraction of the problems that can arise if the critters aren't acclimated slowly.

Ben posted a great sticky on drip acclimating critters. Here it is:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I don't think shrimp will stay alive very long in water that high in ph. You would be much better off getting rid of the crushed coral substrate and picking something else....not knowing what your tap ph is. Most fish adapt to your ph and shrimp will as well, but I believe shrimp are much less tolerant. If I had to guess, they will live for a while but then start dying one by one. Do some research before you buy them and ask around on an invert forum.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Most fresh water plants will not root in a Crushed Coral substrate, the ph is too high. Many floating plants will do fine. Java Fern may also work if not rooted.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

What are you planning on putting in the tank? I have my suspicions based on the CC substrate but of course it would help to know that as well.

Sulawesi shrimp will be about your only option at those pH values.


----------

